# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  ضرورييييييي

## بي بي

ممكن  أحد يترجم هذه
قولي خووشكلي  قولي دلبري قولي ارز همي زيبااتري

----------


## ضماد الجرح

السلام عليكم..

أنا حاولت أقرأ الموضوع بس مو فاهم شي..!! هذا مو انجلش اصلاً!!!

بأي لغة هذا!!

This is not English
Can't understand this

----------

